# How many lights do i need ???



## Bongo (Nov 26, 2006)

Hello, i would like to build grow room which is 6metre length by 2metre width and using CFL S lights (link below), how many of them will i need ? and will it better to use 125watts or the 200watts?

http://www.hydroponic-shop.com/product.php?cPath=22_26&product=Eco-Light%20CFL%20Grow%20Light


----------



## sgtsmoke (Nov 26, 2006)

i have a 150w sunsystem  fluoresent that i use when i get my babies started first week.light is great,it doesnt put out alot of heat.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Bongo said:
			
		

> Hello, i would like to build grow room which is 6metre length by 2metre width and using CFL S lights (link below), how many of them will i need ? and will it better to use 125watts or the 200watts?


 
Based on a 3,000 lumen per/sq ft usage during the vegetative cycle and a 5,000 lumen per/sq ft usage during the flowering cycle, these are the formulas necessary to calculate the light that you'll need.

The CFL's you're thinking of using would create a LOT of heat. For a grow this size, they simply aren't practical. Using only HPS as a cost saving variable, the below calculations are accurate:


6 meters x 2 meters = 19 feet, 8 inches x 6 feet, 7 inches
19.6848 ft x 6.5616 ft = 129.1638 square feet
129.1638 x 3,000 lumens = 387,491.35104 Lumens necessary for vegetative growing
129.1638 x 5,000 lumens = 645,819 Lumens necessary for flowering
One Hortilux 430 watt HPS bulb puts out 58,500 lumens
387491.35104/58500 = 7 bulbs needed for vegetative growth.
645,819/58500 = 11 bulbs needed for flowering.
You'll have a total wattage of 3,010 watts for vegetative growth.
You'll have a total wattage of 4,730 watts for flowering.
*************
That's a lot of wattage. Your electric bill will be staggering.
The electric company may inform the police of your usage.


----------



## Bongo (Nov 26, 2006)

oki Thank you very much for ur help


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 26, 2006)

Your welcome man! This whole group is based on everyone helping everyone else in ways that they can. I just happened to know this answer. The next one will probably be someone else. Then, you'll help someone else and we'll have made a complete circle.

Good luck to you man, and let us all know how your project comes out.


----------

